# Keyboard not working after 10.2 > 10.3 upgrade



## CubIcle (Feb 24, 2007)

Hello from a PC user,

I am in serious trouble, as I've just tried to upgrade my girlfriend's G3 iBook from os 10.2 to 10.3, using G4 os 10.3.5 installation cd's 1 and 2. As a result, the iBook can no longer be used. 128Mb RAM, 20Gb HD.

The keyboard (except the 'enter' key) and touchpad no longer work, so I cannot choose 'safe mode' or select the cd drive to re-install 10.2.

The iBook boots to give the desktop as normal but now a folder with a question mark then a face appears before the apple logo. All I can do is close down the iBook.

With a PC, putting the recovery disc into the cd drive before booting causes the pc to boot safely but this does not happen with the iBook - the keyboard is needed - CATCH 22 !!!

Assistance greatly appreciated - relationship descending rapidly into history !

Cub.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

CubIcle said:


> Hello from a PC user,
> 
> I am in serious trouble, as I've just tried to upgrade my girlfriend's G3 iBook from os 10.2 to 10.3, using G4 os 10.3.5 installation cd's 1 and 2. As a result, the iBook can no longer be used. 128Mb RAM, 20Gb HD.
> 
> ...


Try holding down the "option" key instead of the "C" key For some reason, holding down the "C" key at startup does not always work to force booting from media that is in your Mac's optical drive.

In these cases, holding down the "option" key at startup (which, when functioning normally, displays all available startup devices) may allow you to select the appropriate boot volume (your Mac OS X installation CD or DVD) and proceed with the normal booting process.

Failing this, try holding down the "Command", "Option", "Shift", and "Delete" keys simultaneously while your Mac is starting up. This should force the system to bypass the normal startup volume and look for another valid boot drive -- namely your Mac OS X startup CD or DVD.

From MacFixIt


----------



## CubIcle (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you for your advice, Pensacola Tiger.

I was able to start the iBook with the 'options' key depressed and the touchpad worked temporarily. Unfortunately, the three icons (arrow, circular arrow and hard disc) could not be accessed without keys and the desktop appeared after the cursor watch symbol timed-out.

Holding the 'shift', 'options', 'command' and 'delete' keys allowed the cd drive to operate on start-up: I tried the os10.2 install, reinstall and hardware cd's and a 'safe mode' boot-up to take place.

I was even able to open an application (aol) to prove that the keyboard was working fine.

What does not operate in desktop is the touchpad or arrow keys, or most of the other keys for that matter. Without being able to control the cursor, I cannot open any software.

Its as if installing os10.3 has deleted the software that controls the pointer.

But progress is progress!!

Many thanks,

Cub.


----------

